# Spitfires over Southampton today



## ollieholmes (Mar 5, 2006)

Did anyone else see the coverage on bbc News 24?
What did you think?
Personaly i thought the coverage was very poor. They could not get their facts right, they never stopped talking so you never herd the sound of the merlin engines and worst of all they suggested that the Iac 161 is the only 2 seat Spitfire flying in the world. Luckily the editor of Aeroplane monthly was there and on hand to correct that.


----------

